# Hoping someone maybe able to understand



## sam81 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi my name is sam, i recently had a laparoscopy, dye test & ovarian drilling. I recieved a copy of my consultants letter to my gp today, and im a bit confused by it all.

I will type the letter out below, i hope someone can offer some advice

Findings - some adhesions in the right side of the abdomen, relatively mild, otherwise abdomen was unremarkable. There was absolutely minimal evidence of endometriosis, a few wiggly blood vessels, no deposits other than this of significance. Both tubes are relatively normal but have small cysts at the end. This is suggestive of mild tubal inflammation in the past. Both ovaries were enlarged and polycystic. I have inserted a needle 7 times on each side using coag 50. Using a zumi manipulator to insufflate dye, there was free flow through the left tube but none demonstrated in the right. The zumi manipulator can be quite postitional when doing a dye insufflation. The right tube does not look any less good than the left and there was free flow on the left, so i expect the right tube is actually patent.

what are wiggly blood vessels??
what do they mean by small cysts at the end of my tubes? what implication will this have on me & ttc?
when i google "mild tubal inflammation" it comes up with chlamydia?? ive had swabs done for this in the past, im so confused


----------



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Sam,

I am afraid I cant offer any help in regards to your questions and I think perhaps others havent posted because they cant either. It sounds very technical and I cant believe they sent to you without putting it into laymans terms as it is of course going to worry you!

Steer clear of googling - it can be a dangerous thing - almost always brings other stuff up that bears no relation to your condition and will scare you to death. I think the best thing you can do it contact the consultant and ask them to explain this all to you so you understand it. I am sure though that if there was anything serious affecting your fertility they would have asked you to go back in to see them rather than just send the letter?

I hope that you get some answers and best of luck with ttc x


----------



## sam81 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking time to reply. I went to see my gp with the letter last week and she put my mind at ease. I just waiting to start my metformin & clomid now :0)


----------

